# Gravel Driveway



## HomersCash (15 Jul 2009)

Hi,

   House built approx 1 year.
Decent size driveway - currently has standard stones pretty well compressed and compacted.
Plan on laying a gravel driveway.

1) Other than kerbs another other options to separate the lawn from the gravel?
i.e. I'd like to have no kerb, but when cutting the grass, how do I stop the lawn-mower going over the gravel and spraying the gravel everywhere?

2) Good gravel suppliers in Waterford area?

Thanks


----------



## galleyslave (15 Jul 2009)

for gods sake get a good underlay for it. I've inherited a load of gravelled drive/pathways and they're a nightmare due to weeds etc. Also, have a large dog and she leaves skid marks all over it exposing the dirt underneath... just a few things to consider


----------



## mathepac (15 Jul 2009)

galleyslave said:


> ... have a large dog and she leaves skid marks all over it ...


Doggie jacks-paper?


----------



## galleyslave (15 Jul 2009)

mathepac said:


> Doggie jacks-paper?



*lol* perhaps I ought to be clearer! I mean literal skid marks from running and stopping quickly when she plays.. i.e. chasing balls etc, including ones she throws herself!


----------



## Sydney100 (15 Jul 2009)

I'm getting resin bonded gravel, same look but stuck down so gravel isn't flying everywhere.  E35 per sq metre but they have to concrete over driveway first to lay it on top


----------



## galleyslave (15 Jul 2009)

yikes... I'll keep pulling weeds and raking gravel for a while I think...


----------



## Lorz (15 Jul 2009)

We've used railway sleepers for the kerbs.  €25 per length.


----------



## Abbica (16 Jul 2009)

I was going for the same thing as yourself but as you say the gravel will probably skite everywhere when cutting the grass so I was just thinking coming in on the train this morning, about those concrete kerbs that lie flat to the grass, so they are more flat and narrow in width, so it is all even, the soil/grass/kerb at one level. Just controls the grass from the gravel but still retains a nice look. I have seen it in houses as I go by on the train, don't know what that style is called or how much it is per linear metre. Anyone any prices or know what I mean?


----------



## HomersCash (17 Jul 2009)

Thanks all.

Thanks for the info re dog's skid marks !!! Excellent.
If I get a dog I'll make sure he wears a nappy!!!! 

Underlay - good idea, but its quite a long driveway - so will probably cost a lot.
And - what type of underlay? 
i.e. if its a solid plastic, with gravel on top, the rain water will have no-where to go as it can't get through the plastic - so the gravel will be flooded.

So - the divide between the gravel and the grass - and specific ideas of what can be used - besides just regular kerbs


----------



## woodbine (17 Jul 2009)

Abbica said:


> Ithose concrete kerbs that lie flat to the grass, so they are more flat and narrow in width, so it is all even, the soil/grass/kerb at one level. Just controls the grass from the gravel but still retains a nice look. I have seen it in houses as I go by on the train, don't know what that style is called or how much it is per linear metre. Anyone any prices or know what I mean?


 

i'd call that standard kerbing.




> Underlay - good idea, but its quite a long driveway - so will probably cost a lot.
> And - what type of underlay?


 
maybe Terram? but that's fairly expensive stuff. 

Someone mentioned sleepers.. i bought sleeper-size lengths of timber from the local saw mill for (if i remember correctly) around €10 each. I was using them to make a retaining wall for a small garden. I painted them and they look lovely.


----------



## selfbuild99 (20 Jul 2009)

sydney100 is 35euro a meter including the concrete, or is just for the resin bound gravel? tks.  anyone know roughly how much tarmac a sq meter?


----------



## Jolly Man (20 Jul 2009)

Tom cliffe sand and gravel in lismore has a good selection


----------



## tinofapples (18 Aug 2009)

What's the price of gravel when you're buying large loads of it for driveway use ?


----------



## secman (18 Aug 2009)

I have sourced a guy in Blackwater , Wexford. For a Gold/Bronze type stone its working out at €65 a tonne. I need 40 tonne, so he's rounding it off to €2500, thats €62.50 a tonne.
The base stuff is €12/ 13 a tonne, need about 25 tonne of that.

Secman


----------



## Abbica (18 Aug 2009)

Hi Secman, the base stuff?? When you have standard stones compacted into the driveway already, do you need to put base on top of this, then your gravel?


----------



## secman (18 Aug 2009)

Some people refer to it as 840 ? and other people refer to it as "inch down"  This is the layer that is wacked in using a "wacker"  As far as I am aware it is this layer that prevents finish gravel from mixing with sub layers .


secman


----------



## lockster (18 Aug 2009)

Hi Sydney100,

I would be interested in the resin bonded gravel that you are going for- who supplies it?

Thanks.


----------



## baldyman27 (18 Aug 2009)

secman said:


> *Some people refer to it as 840* ? and other people refer to it as "inch down" This is the layer that is wacked in using a "wacker" As far as I am aware it is this layer that prevents finish gravel from mixing with sub layers .
> 
> 
> secman


 
Clause 804 is the stuff to ask for. For a large area and depending on the depth, a ride on roller would be preferable to a whacker plate.


----------



## Sydney100 (25 Aug 2009)

selfbuild99 said:


> sydney100 is 35euro a meter including the concrete, or is just for the resin bound gravel? tks. anyone know roughly how much tarmac a sq meter?


 
No re-concreting our driveway which is 80m.s. cost 3K, we couldn't put the resin over the concrete that was there as it was laid badly in patches and the drainage didn't work so water pooled all over the place, the resin then cost us 3,600 and we're very happy - it looks great. (so nearly 7 in total)  When I get the money I'm going to buy big stainless steel planters and plant boxus, grasses to give some greenery but it looks great.


----------



## selfbuild99 (25 Aug 2009)

sydney100, what company did your resin bound and where are they based? tks


----------



## Sydney100 (26 Aug 2009)

stone driveways they have a website you can google, they're based in Offaly I think but I'm in Dublin so they do all over. Very good to deal with efficient and quick, did a great job


----------



## airgead07 (27 Feb 2012)

hi secman

would you have a name of that guy in blackwater? were they 14 - 20 mm stones for the driveway.

we have a layer of 804 which will be rolled with ride on roller.

will this be sufficient to prevent top stones mixing with underneath.

I've heard of a material called 'Dust' (names depends on where u get it from) which you also spread before your top stones/pebbles


----------

